# 3.6 swap into 20th GTI



## SofaKingYllw (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey guys,

Was thinking about doing a mk4 R32 swap into my 20th. Called Auto Haas in NJ and talked to Ramon and he told me the R36 swap would actually be a cheaper route. He pointed me in the direction of a fellow named Matt to do the harness as the bay is shaved but my main concern is the engine bolting up to the O2M 6-speed transmission. Anyone know if it would bolt up without issue? I know this has been swapped into a mk4 before but I haven't seen anything on any of the threads that I've seen touching on the transmission part.

I ask because I know that the VR blocks for both the 2.8L and the 3.2L both come on the O2M trans and I was under the impression that the 3.6L block was just a bored out version of the 3.2L

Can anyone shed some light on the subject or at leas point me in the right direction?

Any Help would be greatly appreciated!!! 

Thanks


----------



## SofaKingYllw (Nov 8, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

You need a VR6 02M bellhousing, the original 1.8T 02M one from your 20th will not work. 

James @ CSP


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

The 3.6 block is actually totally different from the 2.8/3.2 (narrower vee-angle) but it was designed to work with the 6-speed DSG, which uses the same bolt pattern as the 02M, so it'll work.


----------



## SofaKingYllw (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. Probably going to end up doing a 3.2L swap instead. Less fabrication and coding.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Just to reiterate the o2m WILL bolt to the 3.6. 

But the 02m you use (as stated a couple posts above) MUST be a VR6 variation as the bell housings are very different. 
Your 20th edition o2m will NOT work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

A 3.6 into a Mk4 CAN be done, how do I know?



James @ CSP


----------



## SofaKingYllw (Nov 8, 2011)

Caste Systems said:


> A 3.6 into a Mk4 CAN be done, how do I know?
> 
> 
> 
> James @ CSP


That. Is. Beautiful. Can you tell me briefly about what you did? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisDrivesVdubs (Sep 19, 2010)

putting the 3.6 into a mk4 actually isnt bad at all, i had a 3.6 in a mk3 then put it into a mk4 which was a whole lot easier/cheaper then a mk3, the motor drops right in using 12v or 24v motor mounts, using an 02m trans. also use a 24v accessory bracket (the 3.6 alternator works on this bracket) i used a mk5 r32 downpipe which bolts right to the 3.6 manifolds. had a tuner remove immo and all emissions, rear 02s, brake switch, and modules that the ecu wants to communicate with that the mk4 doesnt have. hardest part was wiring. but there are companys that sell harnesses for this swap (stancedubs) but are defiantly over priced.


----------



## Vr6Corey (Jan 28, 2009)

TravisDrivesVdubs said:


> putting the 3.6 into a mk4 actually isnt bad at all, i had a 3.6 in a mk3 then put it into a mk4 which was a whole lot easier/cheaper then a mk3, the motor drops right in using 12v or 24v motor mounts, using an 02m trans. also use a 24v accessory bracket (the 3.6 alternator works on this bracket) i used a mk5 r32 downpipe which bolts right to the 3.6 manifolds. had a tuner remove immo and all emissions, rear 02s, brake switch, and modules that the ecu wants to communicate with that the mk4 doesnt have. hardest part was wiring. but there are companys that sell harnesses for this swap (stancedubs) but are defiantly over priced.


Was this in a fwd platform or haldex?
Curious if you left some mk4 body harness in relation to communication between 3.6 can bus system and the rest of the mk4 kwp system for abs haldex and such


----------



## TravisDrivesVdubs (Sep 19, 2010)

Vr6Corey said:


> Was this in a fwd platform or haldex?
> Curious if you left some mk4 body harness in relation to communication between 3.6 can bus system and the rest of the mk4 kwp system for abs haldex and such


Fwd, most of the body harness i left in the car unmodified besides a few wires i tapped into. 90% of the harness for the 3.6 goes to the plugs under the raintray in that white box which is from the engine harness. t14a (behind the battery) and t10 (under the plastic harness, my 2000 gti didnt have t10 so i had to do some some wiring searching). For powering the ecu and giving the necessary power to the 3.6 t14a plug, i simply added an ecu relay and added fuses for everything. For the canbus and kline, the ecu will have hi/low and they go right to the white plug under the raintray.


----------



## Vr6Corey (Jan 28, 2009)

TravisDrivesVdubs said:


> Fwd, most of the body harness i left in the car unmodified besides a few wires i tapped into. 90% of the harness for the 3.6 goes to the plugs under the raintray in that white box which is from the engine harness. t14a (behind the battery) and t10 (under the plastic harness, my 2000 gti didnt have t10 so i had to do some some wiring searching). For powering the ecu and giving the necessary power to the 3.6 t14a plug, i simply added an ecu relay and added fuses for everything. For the canbus and kline, the ecu will have hi/low and they go right to the white plug under the raintray.


Gotchya, just curious for integrating the signals from the haldex to keep gen 1. The fwd version i assumed to be more simplistic.


----------

